# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 19, 2007)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*[align=left]Hey 



First, HAPPY GOTCHA DAY *Skye (Aina)! *Your such a Pretty girl!. Hope you have a wonderful day! You special day was yesterday, but I hope it's okay if we celebrate it today!



:highfive:inkbouce:arty:arty0002:






Also, *Rosie (Maherwoman)* got her new baby Teeny yesterday! What an adorable little (cough cough BIG) Flemmie . Congrats to your whole family, Rosie!



:hugsquish:



Everyone should also take the Get to Know You Quiz, in the Let Your Hare Down section. It's fun, and a great way to make friends on RO! :nod



Alright everyone, have a great day!

:happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny:




[/align][/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 19, 2007)

:bunny18HAPPY HAPPY GOTCHA DAY! HEY! :bunny18



_*waits for pictures of the new baby*_


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 19, 2007)

Happy gotcha day sweetie!!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the mention of my boy! Don't forget, we also brought home Velveteen and Cuddles, our first mini-rexes! 

And don't forget that Okiron also brought home two of her own Flemish babies! A beautiful golden fawn girl named Lillith, and an adorable blue buck named Chubbs. 

What cuties!!


----------

